# IMPORTANT QUESTION!!!!!!



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

Im 14 and have wanted to bow hunt all my life but i only weigh 100 pounds. Am i to small to bow hunt if not about what pound bow should i start with for whitetail deer, equitment etc.......


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You can bowhunt. I started young like you! As long as you can pull it back thats what you can shoot. You want to be able to pull it back easy. Be able to have the pins on the animal, and pull back without raising the bow. You see so many guys pull it back and raise it up. BAD form. Also, you won't be as accurate in doing so you will change your grip. Always do everything the exact same. Hope that makes sense. As for knowing how much to pull. Just try it. Go out and experiment with your bow. Check your regs. Most states have a poundage, or a certain distance your bow must be able to cast an arrow.

Do you have a bow? If not what kind are you looking to get. Compound? Traditional?


----------



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

no i dont have one but compound probably


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go to your local sports store and try them out. See what fits you. It is an addicting sport, but by far the most rewarding!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

NO WAY
Your plenty big to bow hunt buddy! Get down to a store with a good service dept in the archery shop and have them help you out. Or I'm sure you could go to your local range and ask any of the experienced archers there to give you a helping hand. One of the best moves you'll ever do!

My 8 yr old shot his first deer this year with his bow and he only weighs about 50 lbs!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Goatboy,

That's awsome man! Start um young! :beer:


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

the best thing you can do is go out in the woods and try it. i always judge my distance for example on the way bact to the truck ill stop and pick out a tree and guess at how far it is, then step it off. It helps learn distance in the field rather than the range. also take an old arrow with an old field tip and shoot it in the field as your sitting in your tree. Pick out a flower or something and shoot at it practice makes perfect. practice in the field alot cause when it comes down to crunch time youll know distance, how your bow shoots, and youll just get better.


----------



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

What pount draw did your son kill that doe with


----------

